
ExFAT code is on its way to the Linux kerne - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/exfat-is-on-its-way-to-the-linux-kernel/
======
mtmail
250 comments yesterday in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20821064)

